# The cats of TICA



## TICA (Oct 31, 2013)

Just posted some pics of the dogs on Seabreeze's Wolf thread and kinda high jacked it so sorry about that.

Anyway, here are the cats.  All rescues.


This one was found in Montreal, frozen to someone's front porch.  They moved and just left him there.  Warm water had to be poured over his paws as he was literally frozen to the wood.    This is Sanford.


This is Checka.  She came from the SPCA and was very sick.    She's the smallest but has the most the energy.  A going concern...



And last, but not least is Ella.  Just in time for Halloween.  I took her from someone who was moving and couldn't take her.  She's the boss of the house and rules the roost.  She also keeps the dogs in line.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 31, 2013)

Beautiful cats TICA, so nice that you rescued them all and gave them a loving home. :love_heart:  Checka sits like my Loki.


----------



## TICA (Oct 31, 2013)

Loki is a Sweetie!!!   He sure looks good and healthy.   A chunky monkey, just like Sanford.   I can't imagine life without my critters.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 31, 2013)

Cats are a special animal all in their own.  I love 'em.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 31, 2013)

Keep all BLACK kitties safe tonight!  



This is my cat  Skittles ..   View attachment 3269


----------



## Ozarkgal (Oct 31, 2013)

Awww...all cute kitties...the two sitting on their butt posers are adorable.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 31, 2013)

The world needs less wars and more cats.

Great pictures, all! 

Another shot of SnagglePuss - not sure if I posted this already ...


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 1, 2013)

The following website about cat coloring is kinda interesting.  The unusual patterns shown near the bottom are wild. 


http://messybeast.com/bicolours.htm


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 1, 2013)

Another cat lover here, great pictures, one thing about them that I like is the fact that they do not need a special sitter if you're going to be gone for a while.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2013)

Skittles and Snagglepuss look so cute, love the way Snaggle is so on edge. layful:


----------

